# RTV cover



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone know a source to have a waterproof cover made for my Kubota RTV?


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

*Espandre*

Call my father in law Gary Robertson 281-543-1230, his website is currently down, but he can fix you up.


----------

